# Problems hauling full suspension bike on hanging rack



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a salsa spearfish and a Yakima doubledown 4. Below is the only way that my bike will fit on the rack. I do not like this as I worry about the stress on the shock. Thoughts? Thinking about a tray style rack.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Your only option is an adapter that grips at the stem to seatpost:
XPORT Frame Adapter - Bike Transport

Other than that, you either purchase a platform rack or risk damage to your bike.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thought so! Now I have an excuse for a new rack!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

I recommend the 1UP if your wallet is loose enough. I've had experience with both the Kuat Sherpa and Thule T2...the 1UP is in a completely different league.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Yakima Top Tube

That's what I use with my Santa Cruz on a double down 4.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

DexterMustard said:


> Yakima Top Tube
> 
> That's what I use with my Santa Cruz on a double down 4.


How secure is it? Any problems? Sure is cheaper than a new rack..


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

It seems pretty secure. The only real problem I could see is any kind of release of the seat post would be catastrophic. My insurance is making sure one of the rubber strappies goes around the frame.

Also now that I look at your frame, this may not even work due to where that tube is between the top tube and seat tube - there may not be enough room. Maybe see if you can test fit one somewhere? Or find somewhere with a good return policy.


----------



## rnr (Mar 23, 2012)

Those top tube adapters are nice, but they promote a little bit more wobble in the bike while it's on the rack. Other than that though, they work great.


----------



## rnr (Mar 23, 2012)

anthonylokrn said:


> I recommend the 1UP if your wallet is loose enough. I've had experience with both the Kuat Sherpa and Thule T2...the 1UP is in a completely different league.


Inno has a very similar set up to the 1UP rack. Right now it is only for the roof, although I heard they are working on a hitch rack set up. It should give the 1UP a run for its money at a much lower cost. Fingers crossed! :thumbsup:


----------

